
The economic case for giving refugees cash, not stuff - baron816
http://qz.com/750020/the-deceptively-simple-economic-case-for-giving-refugees-cash-not-stuff/
======
thomasrossi
This scenario is also quite interesting for cryptocurrencies, say at the
moment you don't have the cash in the local currency, you may want to
distribute a token. As of now in fact paper vouchers are also used in that
scenario.

